# برمجة تطبيقات | تطبيقات الاندرويد | تطبيقات الايفون | تصميم مواقع



## تصميم مواقع ويب (22 أبريل 2019)

متخصصين في تصميم وبرمجة تطبيقات الهواتف الذكيه – تطبيقات الاندرويد – تطبيقات الايفون يمكن تنفيذ التطبيق بحسب الطلب او الفكره الخاصه بك حيث نقوم الشركة بالتحدث مع العميل والإنصات جيداً إلي الهدف المنشود من تصميم التطبيق.تم تقديم دراسه وتحليل للفكره التي تريد انشاء تطبيق من اجلها واعطاء العميل بعض الاقترحات التي تحسن من شكل وكفاءة التطبيق يتم تقديم عرض مالي خاص بتصميم التطبيق حسب المواصفات المتفق عليها وطرق الدفع المتاحه - تصميم شكل التطبيق الخاص بالعميل مع اختيار الالوان التي تناسب مع فكرة التطبيق وعرضها علي العميل لاخذ الموافقه - بعد اجراء التعديلات علي التصميم يتم اخذ الموافقه ويت البدء في برمجة تطبيقات الجوال - توفير الدعم الفني بعد البيع – بالاضافه الي تصميم وبرمجه المواقع الالكترونيه 
يمكنك التواصل معنا علي رقم الواتس اب الخاص بنا 00201097162855 – 00201004925178 كما يمكن التواصل معنا علي رقم الهاتف 00201147960796


----------

